# Building column wrap with manufactured stone; need advice!.



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

elcaminolee said:


> I want to build column wraps out of wood and manufactured stone to transform my front porch posts from something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just saw a job on a shopping center that was being renovated,and they used a concrete backer board for the portion that was stone veneered,and clad with cedar for the top just as the after pic looks.

http://www.usg.com/durock-cement-board.html


----------

